

Show HN : YCrejects.org - romain_dardour
http://ycrejects.org
YCrejects.org is made of 12 completely fake steps to recovery, specially tailored to help the startup founders currently suffering a YC rejection.
======
pedalpete
"YCrejects.org is made of 12 completely fake steps to recovery,"

Where are the 12 steps? Or is what makes them fake the fact that they don't
exist? Could this be a lesson in not shipping?

Nice design though!

